

Magnetic confinement fusion - danboarder
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetic_confinement_fusion

======
eip
Relevant:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_aAVU5Fv5c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_aAVU5Fv5c)

